# my collections have disappeared



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I had downloaded a couple of samples a few days ago and finally decided to put them into my 'samples' collection. The first sample went in nicely, but the second sample didn't go into the collection. I tried it again and when I went back to the home page my collections had disappeared and the samples were scattered among all my books. Oddly, my other collection also disappeared and the books that were in it are acattered as well. Luckily, I only had two collections and the rest of my books are still on the home pages. I tried a restart to see if that would bring the collections bacdk, but it didn't. I also turned on wireless (I have a K2US) to see if they would return, but they did not. 

I'm wondering, has anyone else had this happen? and what did you do about it?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try de-registering and re-registering your Kindle to your account.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

To re-register a kindle do you have to connect your kindle to the PC? I have a newish (since October) Windows7 PC and it will not recognize my kindle. When I plug it in, it goes into this infinite loading loop and will not recognize it as a kindle or recognize its content.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure about the books not going into a collection, but the way your collections are displaying "scattered among the books" sounds like the sort order your Kindle is using to display books and collections has been changed.

If you are on your home screen, you should see what it's being sorted by at the moment at the top right of your screen.  It might sort by title, collection, author or most recent first.

If you choose "Collections", it will show the collections together, but sort them not according to the collection names, but to the books which are in the collections (I think!).  You can overcome that by setting the sort to "by Title", and then renaming your collections so they start with a "-" or a number to force them to sort before your books in the list.

That will result in a list on your home screen with the collections shown first, followed by the books.

What method are you using to insert a sample into a collection?


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

The collections have totally disappeared. I can't access the option to sort 'by collection' because there aren't any (I did do a page-through looking to see if they got moved from the top). The current order is 'most recent first'. What is scattered among my books is all my samples (which were the content of one of my two collections) and the books from the other collection. They are listed in 'most recent first' order.

The method I use to put the items into the collections is push the toggle to the right; select add this item to a collection; select the proper collection. I didn't know there was another way. Using this method, I can see it is easy to accidentally delete a collection since that option is offered there and an accidental click could do it. The odd thing is that both collections disappeared. That has to be a kindle hiccup.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> To re-register a kindle do you have to connect your kindle to the PC?


No, you can do this all from the Kindle.

Home ->Menu -> Settings -> Deregister.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh - sorry, I thought the collections were scattered among your book listings.  Did not read your post properly!  Sorry about that.  Hope re-registering helps...


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

de-registering and re-registering worked! The collections are back and all my samples and books are properly tucked in - except for the one I moved yesterday. Thank you.


----------

